

How to Lose Friends, Citizens and Influence - jmadsen
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323848804578607472987119796.html?dsk=y

======
joshuaellinger
Just like the WSJ.

Bullying countries into diverting planes because they might be carrying a
whistleblower (Snowden), not a problem. Trying to get rich people pay their
taxes, big problem.

